# Newaygo County Lakes



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is a list of Newaygo County Lakes which should be accessible. I would like to attempt to kayak all of these at lease once this summer which would be perfect if I could take a month off since there is 30. This likely wont happen though but I will definitely try to hit a few. 
Baptist
Benton
Bills
Brooks
Brush
Condon
Croton
Crystal
Diamond
East
Emerald
Englewright
Fremont
Hardy
Hess
Highbank
Hungerford
Indian
Kimball
Nichols
Pettibone
Pickerel
Pickerel
Ransom
Robinson
Sand
Sylvan
Twinwood
Walkup
Woodland


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

You can get 4 in one outing! Pickerel, Kimball, Emerald, and Sylvan. I love Pickerel and Emerald. I have kayaked but not fished Sylvan. Did ok on Kimball. Spent many a weekends of my youth at Little Switzerland campground on Pickerel. For about 4-5 years we kept a camper up there year around. Had a lot of fun up there.


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Is that a seasonal campground or do they have weekend camping etc?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Both I believe but I grew up there 30 years ago!:lol:


----------



## fishinDon (May 23, 2002)

Bunch of good ones on there! Have fun!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------

